# They're here!



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Chassie and Turbo, the two adult Chihuahuas that were mentioned in the "Rescue" section, arrived today. They are extremely sweet.  Chassie will be 4yrs old in July. She's the Black and Tan. Turbo will be 5yrs old in April. He's a very large fawn. He has a very wiry coarse coat, so I'm guessing he may actually be a Chihuahua/Terrier mix, because he's, also, about 10-12lbs. They are super sweet babies. I gave them baths and clipped their nails. Their nails were actually curling and Chassie had 3 on her back feet that had curled into her pads. I will keep everyone posted on their progress as they settle in, if you'd like.  Right now, they are fosters, but not available just yet, since they need to be fixed and we need to have time to assess their personalities to find the best home for them.  

Chassie is a little girl and just loves to follow me around.  
















Turbo is a comedian. He will wag his entire rear end and snarl his nose like a smile. LOL He's not aggressive at all, even though it looks mean. 
















_edited due to typo_


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww they are so cute. My min pin Ziva does the whole growly looking smile thing.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hurrah for rescue dogs!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwww, very cute pair! You are such a good person for taking them in, whether its just as fosters or for long term


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Adorable! I am so happy they have someone like you to take them in and take care of them the way they should be taken care of!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwww!!! You should keep them!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Turbo! I LOVE the 'smilers'!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet.I love them Well keep up with there progress.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...they are both adorable. I love Turbo's smile....so sweet. Your wonderful for taking them in:hello1:


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you all!  I don't know about keeping them, since that will put us up to 5 Chihuahuas, plus our Sheltie and the other fosters. Of course, they'll stay with us for awhile, because of spay/neuter, plus they're a bonded pair, so we want them to stay together. That will make it a little harder in finding the right home, but they do put us to our limit, because no one leaves unless that right match comes available.

A few more pics...
































Bella modeling her new jacket on hubby's lap with Chassie next to him...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Zippy said:


> Hurrah for rescue dogs!


I second that and a big Hurray for the people who take care of them while awaiting new homes. :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful  I too love Turbo's smile


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they are both beautiful,
I really love Chassie


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are so adorable! You are wonderful for fostering them until they find their forever home. That's also fantastic that they will be kept together, so often bonded pairs are split up. I got Pip and Roo from rescue and they were a bonded pair as well.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

awww such a cute little pair


----------

